# Loki's first qualifying UCDX leg (video)



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

My dad was shooting this. I didn't tell him not to fall in love with the zoom, and I didn't tell him not to talk while shooting. So that's my bad. And yes, she does do this cute little unauthorized detour over the high jump after the broad jump.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great job Lindsay Loki looks great  Very nice


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Thank you. I wasn't really happy with her laggy heeling, but it was enough to get her through. 2 legs to go for her to finish that, then she's done with obedience. Open A is tough! We've trialed 8 times so far, and gotten 1 leg. But what a sweet leg it was.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's awesome she's doin great


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

Congrats on your 1st leg, Loki looks great and dont blame your dad according to my wife men are just incapable of using a camera


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

ROTF! That's awesome. You know, its probably true. My husband couldn't take a good picture to save his life either.


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

dont get me wrong I can take a picture its just that at the exact same time I take it the world goes all blurry and then I get blamed for it


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Loki, you are one awesome baby dogs! She did great, Lindsay!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Amazing simply amazing what a beatiful bond that you have with the dog.


----------



## Angie (Jul 2, 2010)

Congrats! Aww, her tail was wagging the whole time


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

She's so focused. Marvelous


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Way to go Loki! 

And JayHawk - don't let her make you think that way. B, my significant other, has gotten some DARN good shots with my camera. It just takes some practice. LOL


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Gratz this is great! How far are you going to take her?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Gamer, I had toyed with the idea of doing Utility, but probably not. I'd like to do more rally and agility with her after this because she enjoys those more than traditional obedience. After Terra finishes her ADBA stuff this year, I'm going to try to beat her into shape for her novice obedience title.

Everyone else, thanks! I never thought 6+ years ago that my puppy would make it this far.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> Gamer, I had toyed with the idea of doing Utility, but probably not. I'd like to do more rally and agility with her after this because she enjoys those more than traditional obedience. After Terra finishes her ADBA stuff this year, I'm going to try to beat her into shape for her novice obedience title.
> 
> Everyone else, thanks! I never thought 6+ years ago that my puppy would make it this far.


Rally obedience does look more fun but I have never gotten into that so dont know all the ins and outs good luck though


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Congratulations!!! Good Job! Keep up the great work!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Congrats on your first leg those can be the hardest to get! What was our score if you don't mind me asking? Some constructive criticism and don't get mad I just think you can lose a lot of points that can be avoided and that might help qualify. I take it you train with a club right? Have them watch your foot work because your turns and about turns need work. With a picky judge they can really nail you for you about turns and it has nothing to do with the dog. About turns are more of a T pattern and not a U and I know many judges who are sticklers on that. Yes the lagging will kill you on points but if the dogs only loses points and you don't that can help.

Everything looks great though and those legs will come, UCDX is hard for sure and I respect the amount of time it takes to go beyond a regular UCD. Not too many ppl go for the UCDX in our breed so that is awesome you are pursuing those Obed titles!

I hope to go for our UCDX with Siren at our November show, she is trained through Utility but just finding shows to go to is the hard part. Utility is a whole other beast and anyone, no matter the breed, who gets a UDX is awesome for putting in all those hours of training it takes.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Her score was 189. And no, I don't train with a club. When I lived in Tulsa, we trained at the Tulsa Dog Training Club, where this trial was held. But there's nothing like that here in Lubbock, at least nothing that isn't pretty strictly AKC. I have thought about throwing her into the AKC club's classes for the practice and just abstaining on the group down-stay exercises. I still may, just so hard to justify spending that money sometimes. We do practice footwork in this rally class I attend, but at this point it just messes me up more. LOL

I had thought about the UD with Loki. Retrieves are something she enjoys, so I thought some of those exercises would be right up her alley. I'm not _seriously_ thinking about it just because there are still other things I want to do with her and she'll be 7 in a few months here.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You really need to work with a club because they can fix some of those issues you are having. I train at an AKC club it is the same as UKC for the most part and they can really help you. Find a drill class or a Open/UT class to go to with an Obed AKC club. Our local club is all volunteer trainers and of course you have to have qualifications to teach classes but they have a lot of resources. In addition to my business I am a head Obed and agility trainer for one reason, I get all the free classes I want! lol So I train in all our utility and open drills and classes that are offered during the week and it makes a huge difference and a great opportunity to work with other great trainers. We have several AKC judges that are head competition trainers and they really helps and I bet you can find a similar they of club were you are.

Again AKC and UKC are pretty much the same just take your rule book to training if you have questions, that what I do and I am sure you will find many who do both at the clubs.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Loki is so beautiful.... Great job to you both!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh one way to justify spending money on a class is, class fees are cheaper than entering trials and not qualifying. If you can train to the point you are confident in the ring then you can feel better at the trail knowing you have given them the best possible chance to qualify.


----------

